
The Weird and Wonderful CIC (2010) - speps
https://hackmii.com/2010/01/the-weird-and-wonderful-cic/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059572)

------
speps
Very interesting comment about Nintendo's CIC from ~10 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059686)

